
Space colonization is implicitly incompatible with libertarian ideology - bluesmoon
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/08/space-cadets.html
======
DougWebb
Interesting article, but I didn't care for the pointless bashing in the second
paragraph. The author establishes that the "space colonization supporters" are
mostly Americans, then bashes them for not being supportive of the Russian and
Chinese space programs by saying the Americans don't like the fact that the
Russians and Chinese "don't look like them". There's no reason to assume a
racist or xenophobic attitude here; American space proponents simply want
their own country to recover the glory and sense of adventure it had in the
60s.

As an American, I'm perfectly happy to see other countries sending up manned
missions, and I'm grateful for the continued existence of the Russian space
program which we've depended upon for both active support and the long years
of space station research. I just hope that the United States continues to be
a participant in space exploration, rather than an observer.

------
mbyrne
Post summary: Space colonization is implicitly incompatible with libertarian
ideology because I say so. Facts, logical thought, proof, etc not needed, it's
true because I say so.

~~~
DougWebb
If you buy into his "libertarianism == no dependence on social organization"
and "space colonization == absolute dependence on social organization" than
he's right. The latter statement seems likely to be true, but I don't think
the former is. Libertarians aren't anarchists, and the beginnings of
commercial space exploration that we're seeing today suggests that
libertarian-friendly support for space colonies may be possible.

~~~
cmars232
It does seem like a false dichotomy. Sure, it's just fiction, but doesn't
Heinlein's "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" illustrate how fiercely independent
space colonists could work together to survive and even thrive?

TANSTAAFL != Anarchy

